# How many watts for this tank?



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

How many watts do I need for this tank:http://www.elmersaquarium.com/Tank_44_Pentagon.htm

It has room for two light hoods but I'll be building my own light hoods and outfitting it with CFL bulbs.

And when you tell me how many watts, do you mean total or per bulb?

I prefer moderate to high lighting. But also knowing how many watts for low lighting would be good also.

Thanks!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi captmicha,

If you are doing a DIY light, you may want to check out the AH Supply kits that are available. I have a 45 gallon tall (36" X 12" X 24" tall) and I use the 1 X 96 watt Bright light kit and can grow just about anything. You may need the 2 X 55 watt kit to get sufficient light to the bottom of that 24" tall 44 gallon. If in doubt, call Kim (guy) at AHS and has his advice as to what to use on your tank.

45 Gallon Tall with 1 X 96 watt AHS Kit


----------



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't know what all that means. I'll be buying these kinds of bulbs: http://toolmonger.com/2007/04/20/de...rescent-lightbulbs-at-home-depot-this-sunday/

Does that mean I need 110 watts? So if I have space for two light hoods, and assuming I put two bulbs in each of the two hoods, will I need 110 watt bulbs or 27.5 (approx.) watt bulbs?


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

110 watts is pretty good. You'll be getting about 2 wpg and a little more, which is pretty decent for a 44 gallon..


----------



## RickRS (Dec 20, 2010)

captmicha,

Just to understand: High light because you're going to use CO2?

Topic on hand:

Typical screw-in fluorescents to replace incandescent bulbs have max size normally 27 watts, and the package will brag about how it is equivalent to a 100-120 watt bulb. The 100-120 watt is marketspeak, you have to use the actual 27 watt fluorescent rating and total them all up when you try to assume watt/gallon.

So if you want to get 2 watts/gallon, then 4 each 27w CFL bulbs would get you close: 27 watts x 4 bulbs = 108 watts, 108 watts / 44 gallons = 2.45 w/gal.

But there's still problems with this. Watts/gallon is quick and dirty, but doen't really tell you anything. The real question is how much light is actually reaching the plants. That becomes a huge variable of bulb size, shape (because the spiral causes loss of light by restrike), and reflector shape and reflectivity. Since you want to DIY, you have to figure out when you're getting into an apple-orange compare from what someone suggests.

And watts/gallon doesn't take into account that light is absorbed in the water column. The deeper the tank, the less light get to the bottom.

I understand the DIY approach, I like to do the same. Just be aware that Seattle Aquarist recommendation for an AH Supply 2 x 55 watt DIY kit doesn't translate into 4 x 27 spiral CFL bulb being the same thing, because the reflectors of AH Supply are suppose to be hugely efficent compared to just about everybody else.

I suggest looking at a sticky over at PlantedTank on spiral CFL to understand more. Look for 14x4nmore's input with post #17 and, especially!, post #21. I can't say it often enough for someone thinking of a DIY CFL, read post #27!


----------



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

Hmm, I'm going to Lowes now and don't have time to read those but will buy a set of 27 watt and a set of 100+watt I guess. I'll try to get the CF bulbs that aren't spiral, the straight bar kind because I read that they're better.

I'm probably going to have to set a C02 system up... I really don't want to though. 

If I'm doing a Diana Walstad tank but WITH mechanical and biological filtration, do you think the C02 that is naturally produced will be enough to keep down the algae?


----------



## psusaxman2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

captmicha

I think you might be jumping into this a little fast. I understand the want to get things up and running quickly, but if you don't do the proper research and understand what all the components are, you could end up spending more money than you want. If you buy the wrong equipment, parts, or find that the products are doing what you expected. I would recommend a little more research and reading of the threads along with questions to the forum members to get the right information before you make your purchases.

Kenny


----------



## captmicha (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks. I was doing some research today but it's a little over my head... I'm now considering LEDs.


----------

